# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Zahtjev za sporazumni razvod braka

## tanjic

Da li mi netko može reći kako da sami napišemo zahtjev za sporazumni razvod braka koji se upućuje na sud. Htjela bih ipak izbjeći odvjetnika, jer materjalna situacija samohranih roditelja teška je i ovako i onako, a budući da smo se mi sve dogovorili, mislim da mi odvjetnik nije potreban. 
Ako netko od vas, friško razvedenih, ima primjerak zahtjeva, molila bih da mi ga pošalje na PM.
Od Nove Godine nova je procedura, ali su mi rekli da se sam zahtjev ne bi trebao razlikovati.
Unaprijed hvala   :Smile:  !

----------


## Inquirer

ja bi isto, ako netko moze.

----------


## martha

Općinski sud u Zagrebu
Ul. grada Vukovara 84
10000 Zagreb


Predmet: Sporazumni zahtjev za razvod braka


Predlagatelji: 	Imena, prezimena i adrese

 Dana _________. godine sklopljen je brak koji se vodi u Matici vjenčanih Zagreb, Medveščak (kod mene) pod rednim brojem _____.

 U braku je rođeno _ dijete – ime i dat. rođenja.

 Dana _______. (imenom: ja) je napustila životnu zajednicu jer ista više nije bila održiva.

 _________je zaposlena na radnom mjestu _______u _______ i ima mjesečna primanja u iznosu od cca kn ____. 
________je zaposlen na radnom mjestu _______u _______ i ima         mjesečna primanja cca ____kn.

 U Centru za socijalnu skrb Zagreb , ured Trešnjevka, provedeno je posredovanje prije razvoda braka, međutim mirenje nije uspjelo te podnosimo ovaj Zahtjev.

 Dogovoreno je da će dijete živjeti sa majkom, a susreti sa ocem će biti prema dogovoru, no minimalno dva puta tjedno i svaki drugi vikend.

 Otac je dužan plaćati mjesečnu alimentaciju u iznosu od kn _____.




U Zagrebu, _______



Potpisi

----------


## tanjic

Hvala!    :Smile:

----------


## nine

>  U Centru za socijalnu skrb Zagreb , ured Trešnjevka, provedeno je posredovanje prije razvoda braka, međutim mirenje nije uspjelo te podnosimo ovaj Zahtjev.


šta s ovom stavkom pošto se sada ide prvo na sud, a ne na mirenje posredstvom czss.

i može li se ugurati u tekst da nema zajedničke imovine te stoga ni podjele iste, ili je to i dalje nova parnica   :Wink:  .

----------


## Prah

u samom sporazumu postoje 4 osnovne stvari koje se moraju napisati :

1.) podatak kada i gdje sklopljen brak,  te da se brak razvodi
2.) da se dijete povjerava na odgoj i čuvanje _____
 - da je ______ zaposlena u ____, iznos plaće,____ stambeno zbirnuta 
  - da je __________zaposlen u _____, iznos plaće, ____
3.) da će posjete između oca i dijeteta biti .... 1 dan u tjednu od toliko do toliko sati, svaki drugi vikend... ili kako ste se već dogovorili 
4.) da će _____ za iznos alimentacije plaćati ______ iznos

potpis stranaka

----------


## Prah

jos bih samo napomenula da bi sud trebao odraditi prvo rociste u roku 15 dana, ali realno je 30 dana. 

Nakon 1 rocista ide se u centar za socijalnu skrb prema izboru stranaka, ili ako se ne dogovorite po odluci suda... 
njihovo misljenje mora biti dostavljeno sudu u roku 2 mjeseca... 

- mislim da ces za postupak morati platiti 2000 kuna (tj vi zajedno)

----------


## Sani

Samo nešto, budući da sada prvo ide prijedlog za sporazumni razvod, a tek potom mirenje u Centru u prijedlogu treba navesti:

"suglasni smo da Centar za socijalnu skrb (navesti koji) provede postupak mirenja".

Za razvod se plaća pristojba za prijedlog u iznosu od 200,00 kn, te sudska pristojba na presudu u iznosu od 200,00 kn. Ukoliko Vas zastupa odvjetnik njegova tarifa po svakoj učinjenoj radnji je 500,00 kn plus PDV 110,00 kn, dakle 610,00 kn.

----------


## ivana zg

1.postoji li negdje na netu tiskanica za razvod (i ona za CZSS) za skinuti ili se može ovak napisati u wordu
2.može li otac nezaposlenoj majci odzeti djete
3.mora li ju uzdržavati ako ona to zatraži
4.npr. ima li razvedena majka nakon razvoda status samohranog roditelja i ako nema rješeno stambeno pitanje i k tome je i nezaposlena pravo na nekakav socijalni stan ili naknadu (dok se ne snađe)
5.kome se u CZSS točno treba obratiti ako muž prijeti oduzimanjem djetete u slučaju razvoda
6.kolika je visina alimentacije ako je npr.suprug u kreditu za stan, i može li iz njega izbaciti suprugu prije razvoda (dok ga još nije prodao zbog podjele imovine)
7.tko pokreće imovinsku raspravu i može li ona biti sporazumna
8. u slučaju tužbe za razvod kolika je cijena pojedinog ročišta i odvjetnika i ima li nezaposlena osoba pravo na besplatnog odvjetnika

----------


## ivana zg

nitko nezna prava nezaposlene majke u slučaju razvoda?

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.zakon.hr/z/222/Zakon-o-socijalnoj-skrbi

možda nekome pomogne

----------


## samamama

> 1.postoji li negdje na netu tiskanica za razvod (i ona za CZSS) za skinuti ili se može ovak napisati u wordu
> 2.može li otac nezaposlenoj majci odzeti djete
> 3.mora li ju uzdržavati ako ona to zatraži
> 4.npr. ima li razvedena majka nakon razvoda status samohranog roditelja i ako nema rješeno stambeno pitanje i k tome je i nezaposlena pravo na nekakav socijalni stan ili naknadu (dok se ne snađe)
> 5.kome se u CZSS točno treba obratiti ako muž prijeti oduzimanjem djetete u slučaju razvoda
> 6.kolika je visina alimentacije ako je npr.suprug u kreditu za stan, i može li iz njega izbaciti suprugu prije razvoda (dok ga još nije prodao zbog podjele imovine)
> 7.tko pokreće imovinsku raspravu i može li ona biti sporazumna
> 8. u slučaju tužbe za razvod kolika je cijena pojedinog ročišta i odvjetnika i ima li nezaposlena osoba pravo na besplatnog odvjetnika


1. nisam cula da postoji tiskanica, jer je svaki slucaj razlicit, ali ovdje na forumu imas dovoljno primjera
2. otac može tražiti skrbništvo neovisno o tome dali majka radi ili ne, sud ce prije pomoci majci da rijesi probleme nego sto ce povjeriti dijete ocu. takva je sudska praksa
3. mora, ako sud donese takvo rjesenje. mozes traziti uzdrzavanje za sebe i to treba napisati u zahtjevu/tuzbi za razvod
4. razvedeni roditelj nema status samohranog roditelja, to su razliciti pojmovi. prava na socijalno ostvarujes na dva mjesta: pri CZSS i u gradu/općini u kojoj živiš, ostvaruje se u pravilu na temelju primanja kućanstva. Na stan nemoj racunati, na stanarinu i pomoc za rezije mozes
5. ovo zaista ne znam
6. alimentacija se određuje za dijete, a ne za kredit  :Smile:  i ovisi o primanjima druge strane i starosti djeteta. nitko nikoga ne moze izbaciti iz zajednicke imovine
7. imovinska rasprava? mislis na podjelu zajednicke imovine? nema suda ako se dogovorite, sami vrsite podjelu. ako se ne dogovorite, naravno pokrece ona strana koja se osjeca zakiinuto u podjeli ( savjetujem da sami podijelite jer cete doci na isto, samo cete si nabiti troskove suda i ostalo )
8. cijene ročišta, sastava tužbi i svih ostalih zastupanja i radnji možeš pogledati na Hrvatskoj odvjetničkoj komori: tarifa o nagradama i naknadama troškova za rad odvjetnika

----------

